
Show HN: RxDB v3 – JavaScript Database and ORM - realPubkey
https://github.com/pubkey/rxdb?v=3.0.0
======
raresp
Great job! I played with RxJS and it's so useful in some cases. I'm sure RxDB
will also help us a lot.

I have some questions:

1) How much storage space can we use? 2) How fast will it work? I uderstand
that it's async, so I guess that browser scripts won't be blocked. 3) Are
there any known limitations? Is it production ready?

~~~
realPubkey
1\. Storage-Limit depends on which browser you use it, see
[https://pouchdb.com/faq.html#data_limits](https://pouchdb.com/faq.html#data_limits)
In other environments, storage is unlimited.

2\. No, browser-scripts will not be blocked. It works quite fast. The speed
depends on which storage-adapter you use. In browsers for example its slower
with localstorage compared to leveldb in nodejs as storage-adapter.

3\. Yes its production ready.

~~~
raresp
Good to know. Thanks.

------
ud0
What is the primary storage used? localStorage?

~~~
realPubkey
It's based on the ecosystem of leveldown-adapters. Therefore you can switch
arround the adapter to use RxDB in different environnements.

There are adapters for indexedDB, localstorage, websql, filesystem and many
more.

